# how to freebsd 12.1



## newbie987 (Dec 24, 2019)

how do i use virtualbox as non-root user thank you


----------



## neel (Dec 24, 2019)

As a host or guest?

As a host, you need to run `pw groupmod vboxusers -m yourname` as root, replace `yourname` with your actual username.

As a guest, you need the `virtualbox-ose-additions` package with the following in /etc/rc.conf:


```
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
```

And run `pw groupmod wheel -m yourname` as root, replace `yourname` with your actual username


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2019)

Handbook: 21.6. FreeBSD as a Host with VirtualBox™


----------

